
Is there life inside black holes? - ORioN63
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1103/1103.6140v4.pdf
======
nyrath
Here is a scary thought
[http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/weirdastronomy.php#id--
Elda...](http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/weirdastronomy.php#id--
Eldar_Black_Holes)

------
washedup
The math escapes me, but what an incredibly novel and breathtaking idea.. any
thoughts on this?

